
Placebo Effect Produces Higher Test Scores - - Frisette
http://www.psmag.com/blogs/news-blog/placebo-effect-produces-higher-test-scores-54276/
======
jmilinovich
It's interesting to think of how trained we are to rely on external stimulants
for productivity. From caffeine to adderall, steroids to blood doping, it
seems that people are as attracted to the idea of enhancing drugs to actually
using them.

Thanks for the share.

